
Increase your Personal Growth - growth
We believe that everybody should increase their personal growth.<p>Everybody has the capacity to grow, learn and achieve whatever they desire.<p>We want people to grow their potential and help one another reach it.<p>We want people to “Increase, Growth” together with our platform.
======
auxopro
Founder here: Currently auxopro is aimed at business professionals.

Auxo-gen is for the general public and will be released as a mobile app soon.
There will be general category topics (Life, food, sports, music, tech, etc).
Wanted to hear the valuable thoughts of tech savvy people here on
Hackernews.... Thanks

------
gus_massa
No URL.

If I guessed the URL correctly I can't see anything without login in.

